#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Vendo par de rocketdish 30dbi LW

## guiggoo

Então comprei e acabou não dando certo pra usar , estão no pacote nem cheguei a montar . 

880,00 as 2 . 

Modelo RG-5W 30 LW 

São bem leves .

Prefiro negociar em mãos , curitiba e região metropolitana . 

Contato whats SMS 41 988634245

Não consegui anexar fotos ilustrativas ,

----------

